# AUDIO 5.000 watts



## josesoto (Mar 27, 2010)

que les paarece clonar un  audio  que esta en el foro y convertirlo en potencia  5000 como el american audio yo por mi  parte ya empece a  diseñarlo   y si hay alguien que  podria    sugerir  seria  de mucha ayuda si logramso  hacerlo seria como el american audio plus 5000v  atte jose soto

los inyectores en diagrama,


----------



## winston alexander (Mar 27, 2010)

se puede utilizar los transistores que utilizan los ascensoresque son especiales

cada transistor maneja apx 2000 vatios, pero creo son costosos


----------



## josesoto (Mar 27, 2010)

La idea es hacer  un amplificador de  alta potencia   con swich mosfet,  ahora por los transisitores  no hay problema  los hay para vender, los unicos detalles serian el diseño  de la placa y el mosfet  irf 3710.
los drives positivo y negativos  que  tabajan con los mosfet  estan bien, y los hice funcionar en  un qsc mx3000a,  pero ahora quiero  que  funsone en el qsc 1300  que esta en el foro, el cual no tiene  inyectores de voltaje.
les mando el american audio 5000  y el qsc 1300 y bueno,hacen una evaluacion  para ver si es posible agregar los inyectores de voltaje al  qsc 1300.

qsc 1300 un aporte que hicieron en el foro


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 27, 2010)

winston alexander dijo:


> se puede utilizar los transistores que utilizan los ascensoresque son especiales
> 
> cada transistor maneja apx 2000 vatios, pero creo son costosos



cuales el transistor que mencionas podrías poner el numero por favor,
otra pregunta,y que parlantes enguantarían 1.5 kilowatt


----------



## josesoto (Mar 27, 2010)

2sc5200 y 2sa1943   en el pcb   esta el 3281  eso solo referecia de diseño


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 16, 2010)

Ta interesante la cuestion, pero mejor seria hacer algo totalmente nuevo y compacto, por ejemplo clonar una QSC RMX o una Peavey de las que utilizan este sistema, no agregar cosas a otros amplificadores ya hechos que tal vez no van a funcionar bien con ellas porque no estan diseñados para tal fin.

Yo en lo que pueda me compromento a ayudar, pero tal vez no me comprometo a probar, porque en estos dias me encuentro algo ocupado y pues me es dificil conseguir un trafo que tenga varias derivaciones y armarlo ni se diga con mi falta de tiempo libre.

Podria hacer el PCB de un QSC o Peavey y que jose lo pruebe, que me dices compañero y asi aportamos algo nuevo al foro.

Saludos Cordiales


----------



## alexis y leidys (Jun 17, 2010)

en realidad son ideas locas pero lellendo y pensando el lo que se podria realizar
me parese una buena idea


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Jun 18, 2010)

5000W RMS????? POR CANAL???

Con esos circuitos nunca van a lograr esa potencia, tal vez con esto de pronto

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/111202/


----------

